# bam bam's diary



## saintschamp10 (Jul 17, 2005)

bam bam is only 3 weeks old so he can't come home yet. he is the smaller of the two puppies in the litter. he only weighed 1oz at birth and he is only supposed to grow to be 3 pounds and he is gonna be soo small it will be hard to find clothes to fit him.


----------



## saintschamp10 (Jul 17, 2005)

I can't wait untill my baby comes home this weekend i will get to hold him and i can't wait. efore we get bam we have to sell our other dog budee because budee pees in the house and he's bigger than we want.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

saintschamp10 said:


> I can't wait untill my baby comes home this weekend i will get to hold him and i can't wait. efore we get bam we have to sell our other dog budee because budee pees in the house and he's bigger than we want.


You're selling him because he pees in the house??? Why don't you train him not to? What kind of dog is he? How big is he? Why does it matter so much if he's bigger than you want? What if your chi gets bigger than you think he should? What if Bam pees in the house?? And why are you selling Budee instead of just trying to find him the best possible home???

This is all very disturbing. :shock:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg i hope i'm having a delirium and you didn't wrote that :shock: 

kisses nat


----------



## saintschamp10 (Jul 17, 2005)

my dad hates budee and budee is always getting in trouble and i want to keep him but my dad says no because no matter how hard i try i can't train him and if he keeps peeing in the house i don't know what my dad will do. also my dad had cancer and my mom had her gall bladder (sp) taken out and she had surgery on her back and this is all sience may. also the cars keep on breaking down. so now they have to work even more and i'm going back to school we can't work on training him. and at least with a smaller dog we can take places so he's not at home ruining the furnature and being lonely all day. and budee would never stay with anybody or sit on their lap or anything and right now i just need a dog that i can cuddle with and love instead of watching him beat up my cat. and i'm so sad that bud had to go. and i finnaly just got over what happened to my parents and now i'm crying again.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

just curious how old are you??


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Im sorry for your situation, but you need to think to the future and what will happen if bambam pees in the house and gets in toruble, chihuahuas are hard to toilet train and it can take many months Im still working on it and mine are 18 months old :?


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Sweetie, you have a lot going on at your house and in your life. I know you feel like you'd like some small, cuddly puppy to help you get through the rough times but a chi is as hard to train as Budee was (maybe harder). What will happen when Bam pees in the house? Will your dad want to get rid of him too? It's not fair to bring another dog into such a chaotic situation. Think how heartbroken you'd feel if you ended up having to sell Bam in a few months.  

I feel really bad for you and I hope you find someone to talk to about things in general. But I will feel even worse if Bam Bam becomes a victim in all of this.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i agree with rachael, you should think this over before doing it.. and really talk it over with your family and make sure it is 100% ok with everyone.. and make sure everyone knows the responsibility of having a chi.. it is harder then a bigger dog because they need a little extra care.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I too am sorry for your situation, but it sounds to me that bring an innocent animal into your house is not the right thing.

As far as the potty training goes...all three of my ch's are not 100% trained...they still have accients...some chi's can be trained but a lot of the smaller dogs never get trained. You have to think about this before you bring him home, especially if thats the reason you got rid of the last one.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I agree, both of my boys are 1 1/2 years old and still have accidents! :shock:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow... I can't believe I just read that. What if your little 3 pound chihuahua grows up to be 10lbs and pees all over the house? Little dogs can be trouble, too. It sounds like you should not have a dog at all.


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

You Shouldnt Have A Dog All Together


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

i agree with all of you, she shouldn't have a dog at all!

i do love his name though!!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

yeah im not sure if its the right thing to do, just "getting rid" of budee is awful, im feeling like i want to take him in already no matter what his breed or size!!! xx


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

omg please dont get the new puppy let him have a chance somewhere else


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

You are obviously very young and naive and your family don't seem like people who should keep pets. I feel awful for Budee and your new pup.


----------



## blooz4u (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmm...this thread is almost 3 1/2 years old


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh! I just came into it as someone had posted in it and it was in the 'new posts' section!

Still, it's an awful thread!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

sorry thats my fault i was just looking around and came across the thread i didnt see the date still awful posting innit


----------



## blooz4u (Jan 14, 2009)

Can't argue that one! Having any pet is a big responsibility, and if you can't care for it and love it the way it needs to be, then you have no business taking on such a task!


----------



## blooz4u (Jan 14, 2009)

It's ok Jacklovesmammy... we all need reminders every now and then!


----------



## blooz4u (Jan 14, 2009)

BTW....I do the same thing myself! It's always easier to see what's going on here by looking at the "new posts" section!


----------

